# Oceania by Performance Samples Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 6, 2018)

*Oceania by Performance Samples Review*
By Cory Pelizzari

Every year another sampled choir walks to the stage and shows off its “next-gen” features. But what if the realism and playability of such next-gen offerings could be supplied with old-gen simplicity? We’ll discuss this concept by looking at Oceania – an effectively simple choir library from Performance Samples.







Performance Samples offers stripped down and highly functional orchestral libraries for composers who want the sounds of more mainstream libraries but without the immense loading times, complex patches and key-switching fiascos that often come with detailed orchestral libraries. Oceania is supplied with a male choral section and a female choral section with close, decca and wide mic positions, with bonus risers and shouts for the male singers.

Full Review available on StrongMocha.com
*Oceania by Performance Samples Review*
*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/04/05/oceania-by-performance-samples-review/
*


----------

